

All Code Is Bad, So Don't Stress If Yours Sucks - ryutin
http://lifehacker.com/all-code-is-bad-so-dont-stress-if-yours-sucks-1569821801

======
firemancoder
I agree with this somewhat.. but it leans just on the edge of encouraging bad
code.

For junior coders, this stuff is certainly the case. But you get into a
serious enterprise who has enough money riding on the output and you can bet
you're going to see better stuff.

You're not paid to write code, you're paid to solve problems. I get that. But
the same hacky nasty "sales director wants... " type sloppy stuff only works
in some situations but when you get to the higher levels it will likely get
you fired.

